# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Sam (Super Automated Machine (S.A.M.)),  Sesame Street, Sesame Workshop, New York, USA

## Airicist

Website - sesameworkshop.org

facebook.com/SesameWorkshop

twitter.com/sesameworkshop

linkedin.com/company/sesame-workshop

Website - sesamestreet.org

youtube.com/SesameStreet

facebook.com/SesameStreet

twitter.com/sesamestreet

muppet.fandom.com/wiki/Sam_the_Robot

themuppetmasterencyclopedia.tumblr.com/post/182275503382/sam-the-robot-performer-jerry-nelson-debut

----------


## Airicist

Sesame Street - SAM the Machine 

 Uploaded on Apr 26, 2010




> From 1972, reposted by request. After Matt Robinson and before Roscoe Orman, Hal Miller played the role of Gordon for two seasons. In this segment, Gordon and Susan meet a new character, the Super Automated Machine (S.A.M.) The 1970s Sesame Street had a wide ranging curriculum, from letters, numbers, emotions, body identification, social interaction, and of course the importance of preventing the inevitable domination of humanity by machines.

----------


## Airicist

Sesame Street: Sam the Robot Learns Love 

Uploaded on Sep 19, 2011




> Luis tells Sam the Robot about Love.
> 
> Sesame Street is a production of Sesame Workshop, a nonprofit educational organization that also produces Pinky Dinky Doo, The Electric Company, and other programs for children around the world.

----------

